# "ATTENTION.. ALL THOSE IN PATH OF "HURRICANE FLORENCE"... RUNNN .. ATTENTION"



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 11, 2018)

C.mon y'all...  lets not procrastinate...  RUN NOW ...

Hurricane Florence is huge already and there's only a couple of days left... Been There, Done That..  Praying for any and all that will be affected... all's you can do is prepare for the worst and pray for the best... 

*GOOD LUCK TO ALL*


----------



## 73saint (Sep 11, 2018)

Good advice!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 11, 2018)

Yup, she looks bad.    Hoping for the best for everyone in her path


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 12, 2018)

Stay safe all. This is going to be a bad one. The entire East Coast is going to see a piece of this storm. Either a direct hit or after heading inland and north...JJ


----------



## tropics (Sep 12, 2018)

Stay safe down there>
Richie


----------



## pit of despair (Sep 12, 2018)

Here in Chesapeake VA. ...
Will try to batten down the hatches...we simply can't run and leave everything.
Only concerned about tall tree's in the back yard and the pond.
Fingers crossed!
Teddy


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 12, 2018)

Man we sure lucked out this time, that thing could be headed toward Florida!!
Good luck to all of you & stay safe!!
Al


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 12, 2018)

Virginia Beach - Stayen!  looks like the rain fall will hit Columbia SC now!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 12, 2018)

Like JckDanls 07 Been there done that and later is to late batten now and be safe.
Prayers for all in the line of fire.

Warren


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 12, 2018)

I just read that they have recorded 83' waves on the front of the storm. Surge will be nasty.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2018)

It's good I checked first---I was going to start a Thread just like this.

Good luck to all my Smoking Brothers & Sisters, and Prayers coming for ALL, from the Bear's Den!!

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 14, 2018)

Two of my Cousins, and their families, were wiped out by Katrina when it rolled into Mississippi.
Even the slab was gone from their homes.
My cousin Vic, when they could go back, actually stepped on a body covered in the mud.
No body wanna be that body... 
Listen to the evacuation orders!
And God Help you.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 14, 2018)

So glad that it lost strength before landfall...  Praying for the best ...


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 14, 2018)

JckDanls 07 said:


> So glad that it lost strength before landfall...  Praying for the best ...




Man its still bad


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 15, 2018)

Looks like you guys up north are gonna get a taste of it next!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 15, 2018)

I hear there are allot of power lines down. Be careful around any water. 

Chris


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 15, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Two of my Cousins, and their families, were wiped out by Katrina when it rolled into Mississippi.
> Even the slab was gone from their homes.
> My cousin Vic, when they could go back, actually stepped on a body covered in the mud.
> No body wanna be that body...
> ...


A good friend is an international first responder and went to Bay St. Louis, MS two days after Katrina hit. He had me help him with a presentation he wanted to give, complete with pictures. New Orleans would have been fine if the levees had held, but from what I saw in Mississippi, nothing could have withstood the wind and storm surge that hit in Bay St. Louis.

So thankful neither of those things were a problem with this one, but the rain is unbelievable. I have a niece whose house in NC is six blocks from the coast where it came ashore, and the house is perfectly intact, but the water is unreal. It is going to be worse inland, when those rains hit the mountains and come down as flash floods. This ain't over yet.


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 15, 2018)

hurricane food


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 15, 2018)

As bad as it is... Everyone in Florence's path is or should be counting their small blessings that she steadily weakened from a Cat4 to a Cat1 at landfall.
The rain/flooding and Cat1 wind damage is bad enough as is.
Mother Nature can be a real .....
Prayers for the dead/injured and dispossessed.
And doing  180° reversal, I wish they'd actually go back to shooting the damned looters.

I was inside Ivan's eye wall, sideswiped HARD by Katrina and a few others thankfully smaller.
Two roofing jobs, siding on the house, fences, all my Water Oaks, power losses for over a week.
BTDT.


----------

